# Show off your details.



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello. Can you guys show me some fun little details of your layouts?


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

I do not have a layout. But I am talking about things like this. I got this out of the internet.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

That looks fun. I like the angle you shot the picture.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Detailed structures*



Rock022 said:


> Hello. Can you guys show me some fun little details of your layouts?


Rock022;

Here are some pics of detailed structures; all were built from scratch for my N-scale railroad.

































Traction Fan


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, you built all of them? They look really good. My favorite is the bridge.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

"Get back to work!"









"Hey good lookin' we'll be back to pick you up later!"


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

lol. Those are cool scenes guys.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, a lot of great layouts and custom work. Here are a few pics of some bridges on my shelf layout.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, the details on the bridge are amazing. 

The details with people, tell a story.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Rock022 said:


> Wow, the details on the bridge are amazing.
> 
> The details with people, tell a story.


 Thanks Rock. Somewhere, I have two carpenters to do repairs on the bridge. I have stuff all over the house!
It was made to look old and worn, and my son Mark, who helped me, wanted to do a fire damaged section, so he burned one of the posts. One of the photos show a replacement post laying on the walkway, waiting to be installed. There is also a pile of deck boards to replace the rotted and broken ones. 
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Chet said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Rock022;
> 
> Here are some pics of detailed structures; all were built from scratch for my N-scale railroad.
> 
> ...


Well done, I love the deck and covered bridges.
Don


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Great post!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=11929


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Mechanics adding power to a Ford at Lucas Doolin's moonshine-runners' garage. I had the tiny half-set of headers and exhaust waiting to be installed, and the welder, from scratch.








My trashy trailer park is a wonderful place for details. The mattresses are made from corrugated cardboard covered with paper towels.








A downtown sidewalk restaurant.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Excellent!*

Chet;

All the photos show great modeling. I particularly admire the diner interior. Great scene!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice to see the yellow stop signs on Chet's layout. 
Perfect for the era!
Bob


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Chet I didn't read that you made yours from scratch, they look too good. That is awesome.

Lee, that trailer park will make any tornado very happy.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

These are some photos of a steel girder bridge I made to span the door opening to my shop. The layout is under a covered patio attached to the shop.
Don


----------

